# "Free Walmart Gift Certificate To Senior Citizens Ages 50 to 85"   Rip Off!!!!!



## fuzzybuddy (Sep 4, 2019)

Yup., I got that in the mail- A " Free Walmart Gift Certificate".Now, let's look in the gift horse's mouth. There's a card that says I "qualify" for a "state regulated program", which will pay for 100% of all funeral expenses UP to $35,000., tax free ,of course. Walmart is pleased to pass on this "no cost information as a resident of Pennsylvania." I have to return the card to get my "FREE WALMART GIFT CARD".
IT IS for that not so great 50-85 senior life insurance. Ya know, the kind that if you are alive enough to send in a premium you are  "accepted". What I found offensive was the vague reference that this was some sort of free, governmental program. "State regulated" as in, yes, the State of PA regulates insurance companies.
Quite frankly, I'm surprised Walmart lends its name & goodwill for such a flimsy insurance promo.

So, sorry, all of you, who live outside of Pennsylvania-just eat your hearts out.


----------



## Trade (Sep 4, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> What I found offensive was the vague reference that this was some sort of free, governmental program. "State regulated" as in, yes, the State of PA regulates insurance companies.



I hate it when these insurance companies try to fake you into thinking they are somehow affiliated with the government. Open enrollment for Medicare starts pretty soon and my mailbox will be inundated with mail from these hucksters trying to get me to switch into one of their adnatage plans. And many of them will come in the form of mailers designed to look exactly like the mailers that the government sends out.


----------



## jujube (Sep 4, 2019)

My favorite is a very official-looking envelope that says on the front, "Postman, please deliver this letter in accordance with United States Postal Regulation #372.5.h.1 (or something...…).  One day, I decided to look up that code and it said in essence, "Deliver if possible, otherwise throw away."  Yep, really important envelope....uh-huh..


----------



## Trade (Sep 4, 2019)

How about those that are marked "Final Notice", in red, as if you have some bill that's about to be turned over to a collection agency. And you open it up and find out that it's your last chance to take advantage of their offer to sell you something you don't want at a price you wouldn't pay even if you did want it. Oh and that Final Notice? That's only until two weeks from now when they send you another "Final Notice".


----------



## Olivia (Sep 4, 2019)

Or how about the Final Step for a $1,000,000.00 Prize? What happened to the other steps? Must have gotten lost in the mail. 

And there's the ones that say it's a Federal Offense for other than the recipient to open this mail. Fine, come and arrest me and bring your handcuffs.


----------



## Patio Life (Sep 4, 2019)

As I pay my bills on line, or have the bank send a check out - the only mail here are ads and junk mail.

I just paid my electric, HOA dues, phone, Netflix, hospital bill, property tax bill and ordered delivery of household goods all on line, I have no use for the mail.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 4, 2019)

Plus I am over 85.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

And then there's the hearing aid company with a "special offer" that from the outside of the envelope looks like it contains a check, with no identification of who it's actually from. So, big deal - I open the envelope, feel annoyed, and throw the whole thing away. I really wonder if this kind of stuff boosts anyone's sales.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 6, 2019)

Olivia said:


> And there's the ones that say it's a Federal Offense for other than the recipient to open this mail. Fine, come and arrest me and bring your handcuffs.



Guess I should be in jail now for opening all of Rick's mail.  If I bring his urn full of ashes over when I open the mail, does that count as him being present????  LOL


----------



## norman (Sep 6, 2019)

I did this and I can't believe I did. *It was FREE just pay the shipping.*   I fell for it and gave my credit card number, within a week the credit card Visa texted me about a charge to my card.  I called and a fraudulent charge for $184.00 had been placed on my account.  It took over an hour on the phone blocking that fraudulent company located in Florida.  I now have to monitor my account as Visa said they probably will do it again under a different company. * I now have a prepaid debit for all my impulse purchases.  *Visa did remove the fraudulent  charge....


----------



## Keesha (Sep 6, 2019)

norman said:


> I did this and I can't believe I did. *It was FREE just pay the shipping.*   I fell for it and gave my credit card number, within a week the credit card Visa texted me about a charge to my card.  I called and a fraudulent charge for $184.00 had been placed on my account.  It took over an hour on the phone blocking that fraudulent company located in Florida.  I now have to monitor my account as Visa said they probably will do it again under a different company. * I now have a prepaid debit for all my impulse purchases.  *Visa did remove the fraudulent  charge....



My dad got scammed on so many of these. 
They advertise a free sample of something and the offer looks great. All you have to do is pay for shipping and the shipping fee seems reasonable. 

Little do you know,  in fine print , you have just signed into a contract which takes x amount from the credit card you just used to pay for the shipping. 

This scam catches a lot of people. 
I spent some time having a few words with them.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 6, 2019)

Did you notice an uptick in the amount of robocalls since then? All those free offers and the surveys your local store urges you to take on your register receipt, put you on a list for that nonsense too. Even if you don't follow through completely they have your name and phone number. What a cheap scam the internet is.


----------



## norman (Sep 6, 2019)

Judycat said:


> Did you notice an uptick in the amount of robocalls since then? All those free offers and the surveys your local store urges you to take on your register receipt, put you on a list for that nonsense too. Even if you don't follow through completely they have your name and phone number. What a cheap scam the internet is.


If I don't recognize the number calling I do not answer the phone anymore.  I am paranoid about all calls and the e-mails and spams on my computer now.  Phone companies are working on stopping these, but most fraud calls from other countries etc.,  the world is out of control and there is nothing we can do about it....   lol


----------



## Trade (Sep 7, 2019)

Well Fuzzy I got my "Free Walmart Gift Certificate" in in the mail yesterday.

And thanks to your heads up I was able to toss the thing into the trash without even opening it.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 8, 2019)

As my economics professor once said “there is no such thing as a free lunch”


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2019)

norman said:


> *If I don't recognize the number calling I do not answer the phone anymore. * I am paranoid about all calls and the e-mails and spams on my computer now.  Phone companies are working on stopping these, but most fraud calls from other countries etc.,  the world is out of control and there is nothing we can do about it....   lol


The wife and I do not answer unknown numbers also..I told her that when I am away from home and have to use some one elses phone she should answer the third set of rings as it will be me needing to talk to her!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> The wife and I do not answer unknown numbers also..I told her that when I am away from home and have to use some one elses phone she should answer the third set of rings as it will be me needing to talk to her!!!



That's a good system


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 8, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> That's a good system


PS: she does not handle voice mail...LOL


----------



## Trade (Sep 11, 2019)

Olivia said:


> Fine, come and arrest me and bring your handcuffs.



I'd like that!

Anytime you want to get kinky, I'm your guy!


----------



## Olivia (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Trade (Sep 11, 2019)

Olivia said:


>


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 11, 2019)

It escapes me how anybody could or would ever fall for any of this cr@p. As far as phone calls go, if it's not a number I recognize, I don't answer and do block it. Then I Google the number and 99.99% of the time it's a scam. the other .01% it's a sales call for something I neither want nor need.


----------



## John Stagner (Sep 15, 2019)

Not all life insurance people are hucksters. In fact most aren't, but the hucksters give us honest agents a bad name. Now, before you go hating on me for what I do, let me say this - I think those 'bribe cards' are despicable for the same reasons - they're misleading to many seniors. OF COURSE it's state-regulated. ALL insurance is, but the phrasing allows some people to believe there's some affiliation with a government program when there isn't. And then a $5 Wal-Mart gift card?? Come on. 

By the way, those cards are sent out by agents, not insurance companies. Direct mail is a perfectly legitimate way for agents to get in front of people because they aren't exactly busting our doors down to talk about dying or getting life insurance. But if you have to use trickery or cheap gimmicks, we refer to that as having "commission breath" - all they care about is the commission.

I say just be transparent and honest with people. If they don't want it, move on. If they do, help them get it. If they shoot at you, get the hell out of there - fast.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

Welcome to the site John.
 Interesting post. 
Not really but welcome anyway. 
I hope that didn’t sound mean. 
My sense of humour can be a tad brash at times. Lol


----------



## John Stagner (Sep 15, 2019)

Not at all! My sense of humor can seem a bit sarcastic sometimes, but I'm working on it!


----------



## jerry old (Sep 15, 2019)

well, they stop any alleged 'arrest' for  removing  the tags on mattress---remember'" removing, this tag is a federal offense."
I suppose the mattress police were all asleep.

What really burns my bacon is 'the poor holocaust victims are still starving.
If they were born in 1941, they are now  78 years old, just how many 78 y/o holocaust victims are still around?
It's a semi-regular commercial on  many satellite channels


----------



## Keesha (Sep 15, 2019)

John Stagner said:


> Not at all! My sense of humor can seem a bit sarcastic sometimes, but I'm working on it!


Good man. You’ll fit in just fine. 
We are a good group here. 
Hope you stick around.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 25, 2019)

I wonder if Walmart has anything to do with this at all.  When one reads the fine print of the terms for those types of policies, the trickery becomes obvious.


----------



## Mississippi (Nov 18, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Yup., I got that in the mail- A " Free Walmart Gift Certificate".Now, let's look in the gift horse's mouth. There's a card that says I "qualify" for a "state regulated program", which will pay for 100% of all funeral expenses UP to $35,000., tax free ,of course. Walmart is pleased to pass on this "no cost information as a resident of Pennsylvania." I have to return the card to get my "FREE WALMART GIFT CARD".
> IT IS for that not so great 50-85 senior life insurance. Ya know, the kind that if you are alive enough to send in a premium you are  "accepted". What I found offensive was the vague reference that this was some sort of free, governmental program. "State regulated" as in, yes, the State of PA regulates insurance companies.
> Quite frankly, I'm surprised Walmart lends its name & goodwill for such a flimsy insurance promo.
> 
> So, sorry, all of you, who live outside of Pennsylvania-just eat your hearts out.


I got this today in Mississippi. I think I remember getting it in previous years; they must be doing this in all states.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2020)

Fuzzbuddy I wouldn't be surprised if Walmart has nothing to do with it. It wouldn't be the first time sheisters used a famous name  without authorization. But if Walmart did authorize...shame on them.


----------



## tbeltrans (Nov 18, 2020)

As long as people fall for the hucksters, the hucksters will be out there in full force (farce?).  I don't respond to mail, email, or phone calls trying to get me to buy something, donate money, etc.  When it comes to buying insurance and that sort of product that I can't go into a store and check out myself, I tend to go by word of mouth.  There are plenty of people I know in our condo association, though my wife's church, etc., who can steer us to insurance type of products, should we need that.  Then, I am talking in person to a real person about that product.

Tony


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2020)

Well now I don't feel left out. I just got a text that said I've been chosen to win a FREE gaming console if I click the link *right now! *Well thanks but no thanks. The last time a gaming console was needed in this house, was at least 37 years ago and it was an Atari. I don't like that these people got my number.


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2020)

I sometimes get junk mail that says on the envelope" "You have been specially chosen fo this offer." Yeah - *specially* - when there are dozens of the same envelopes in the post office trash barrel.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 18, 2020)

EDUCATION!  That's what people really need.  You need to be educated & not be a sucker for every con artist out there & the good lord knows there are plenty.  The crooks are on the internet, in the mails & at your front door.  You have to learn to be smart & you had better learn to say NO!  Just in the last 2 weeks I got phone calls from someone offering to clean my septic tank.  Got another call from someone who wanted to vacuum my furnace pipes.  Thing is I live on the 2nd floor of an apartment & I don't need any of those "come on sucka" deals.  The crooks are so aggressive that they will try to break into your bank, your computer or send some phony offers in the mail.  Search the internet & look for a website from your local or regional consumer association.  There is plenty of information telling of recent rip-offs.  Invest an hour or two to learn from the poor people who have been "taken for a ride".   Remember what that circus guy (P.T. Barnum) said, "There's a sucker born every minute".


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 19, 2020)

jerry old said:


> well, they stop any alleged 'arrest' for  removing  the tags on mattress---remember'" removing, this tag is a federal offense."
> I suppose the mattress police were all asleep.
> 
> What really burns my bacon is 'the poor holocaust victims are still starving.
> ...



Actually, there are thousands of elderly holocaust victims still alive in 2020.  Google it!


----------



## Subtech (Jan 22, 2021)

I sometimes mark unwanted mail return to sender. I don’t know if the post office does it but it sure makes me feel good thinking it might cost them extra for return mail. I never open email that looks suspicious. I never answer phone calls either. If they are legitimate they can leave me a voicemail. Not on any social media either I think it’s a waste of time.


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2021)

Another despicable scam:  The Spousal Equivalent's mother used to call us in tears when she'd receive another letter that would state something like "the government is going to stop social security" or "your service-related pension is going to be stopped" or the like.  She'd be terrified until we'd make her read the rest of the letter, which was always from some company that would "fight for your rights!" and "make sure the government doesn't do this!" if only you'd "join in the fight!" by sending them a "donation" so that they could keep on "standing up for you!"  

Lowest form of pond scum, preying on the elderly and trying to scare them into giving up their money.


----------

